

China has confirmed it is on track to land a rover on the Moon later this year - Heliosmaster
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/31/china_confirms_plans_for_first_moon_visit_later_this_year/

======
Nux
I'm hoping China's efforts would ignite a new "space race".

~~~
lutusp
Nice idea, but we can't afford to join the race without an ideological
incentive. If China were an ideological Marxist state, that might help, but
they aren't any more, an apt commentary on the intelligence of the Chinese
people and their leadership.

Pretty soon now, the Chinese will be looking down on us in a literal as well
as figurative sense.

